# Hey Guys! RC Car Action wants to give you a FREE touring car!



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

All you have to do is fill out this short survey:
http://rccaraction.com/ME2/dirmod.a...re+Pages&gid=FF08B5075F7D4552B3CBD46EACEE8801

The prize is a Robitronic Avid Touring Car which is pretty nice. Thats all 

there is too it good luck!

Brandon


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

There magazine sucks. Xtreme or RC Driver are better.


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

tweakedt3 said:


> There magazine sucks. Xtreme or RC Driver are better.


Tweak, with that attitude and writing skill, a guy will never win a race, get a sponsor, meet a girl, move out of his mom's house or win a "pretty nice Robitronic Avid Touring Car" either! 
:dude:


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

All I was refering to was every other page in RCCA is an advertisement. Paying 6 bucks for a monthly catalog is pointless. I race to have fun, not win. I have a fiancee and a son. And as far as touring goes, tried it once and didn't like it much. And in filling out an entry will get me unwanted emails an little postcards saying " Subscribe to me". If they have to give stuff away to get people to buy their crap then so be it.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

tweakedt3 said:


> There magazine sucks. Xtreme or RC Driver are better.


gets my award for most opinionated,lol :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Use enough of those postcards that say get two free issues and then cancel the subscription and they don't send you junk mail anymore. That's what's happened to me.  The only time I look at RCCA is when I look through it in Walmart.


----------

